# when and why no pbs-hd on dish?



## jacksg35c (Feb 21, 2003)

i wonder all the time about no pbs-hd on dish. i have heard the no bandwidth answer but since we support pbs-hd with taxes and contributions why dish does not carry it with the "locals" in cities where locals are carried. am i missing something?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Satellite space and public demand come into play. At the moment they have not touched anything outside the big four in most markets. There is a separation between what our taxes pay for and what our subscription fees pay for.

I'm looking forward to having PBS-HD on dish - especially in markets where it is put to good use. I'm not expecting such an addition soon.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll just be happy if DISH adds the software to their receivers that will allow the PSIP guide data to be displayed in our OSG.

A while back there was a good thread here about why DISH would probably not carry a national PBSHD channel. Most of the thread covered valid points that every state has public broadcast stations that rely on local viewers for contributions, hence the need for everyone to get PBSHD from their local station.

If you do a search for threads containing PBSHD you will find the discussion and read everyone's well documented comments.


----------



## CricTic (Mar 17, 2006)

Not having PBS HD over the sat is no big loss for me, since I get a pretty good signal OTA. What I REALLY want is accurate listings for it.

Austin's KLRU broadcasts PBS HD on 18.1, and KLRU on 18.2 . For some wierd reason, the guide data for 18.2 appears on 18.1 (I get no guide data for 18.2). So now I can't do ANY name based recordings off either channel ... so no Austin City Limits of KLRU, and no Nova off PBS HD  

Anyone know a way around? Is this going to be fixed?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

4bama said:


> I'll just be happy if DISH adds the software to their receivers that will allow the PSIP guide data to be displayed in our OSG.


I doubt if OTA PSIP will be used directly for the EPG ... It isn't reliable and would require the receiver to tune in to each and every OTA channel to collect the EPG.

A better solution would be to set up PSIP tuners at each market's LIL POP site to collect that data and send it back to E* for inclusion in the EPG. That way THEY are always tuned to the OTA channel and can provide as up to date information as possible. Of course, it also means tuning into every OTA digital channel in every market to get the PSIP EPG ... So expect that in large markets first.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Here in Detroit the PBS-HD I get from my OTA is a National Feed, not just the local PBS Broadcast in HD. 

Do any of the PBS Stations around the country broadcast their channel in both SD and HD? 

Or are all of you also just receiving the National PBS HD feed via your OTA?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

The 2 easiest ways to get national PBS-HD feeds are:


FTA Satellite
Cheapest StarChoice satellite subscription. StarChoice doesn't charge you extra for HD channels. As long as you have your StarChoice HD receiver, you get PBS-HD in the cheapest tier.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

sNEIRBO said:


> Here in Detroit the PBS-HD I get from my OTA is a National Feed, not just the local PBS Broadcast in HD.
> 
> Do any of the PBS Stations around the country broadcast their channel in both SD and HD?
> 
> Or are all of you also just receiving the National PBS HD feed via your OTA?


KCET in Los Angeles has different programming on each feed.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

zap2it (tribune) already has guide data for all the sub channels in my area so Dish could get it if they wanted to.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

sNEIRBO said:


> Here in Detroit the PBS-HD I get from my OTA is a National Feed, not just the local PBS Broadcast in HD.
> Do any of the PBS Stations around the country broadcast their channel in both SD and HD?


Maryland Public TV does thier own feeds. 
-1 is their normal feed in digital
-2 is their own HD feed (when used, -3, -4, and -5 are off)
-3 is PBS-Kids
-4 is PBS-Select
-5 is PBS-Learner

WITF is Harrisburg PA only has one feed
-3 which has some HD scattered on it.

WITF used to have -1 as their normal digital feed and carry PBS-HD on -3, but dropped it when PBS started charging the local PBS's $40,000/year to carry it.

The carriage fee is probably why Dish doesn't carry PBS-HD.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

The OTA guide data is there for KQED in San Francisco, all 5 channels of it.


----------

